# It's not even good



## אדם

אם אתם רוצים לומר "It's not even good" אתם אומרים "זה לא אף טוב"? או אתם אומרים "זה אף טוב"? אם זה "זה אף טוב" איך אתם יודעים מה אף ("even" או "not even").



תודה לכולכם,

-

אדם​

If you want to say "It's not even good", do you say "זה לא אף טוב" or "זה אף טוב"? if it's "זה אף טוב" how do you know what אף is ("even" or "not even")?

Thanks everyone,

-
Adam​


----------



## cfu507

You can say זה אף לא טוב but it sounds like you are old man, from the 50s.
זה אפילו לא טוב - is better and more modern.

even - אפילו
not - לא


----------



## אדם

בסדר. תודה רבה.​How do you pronounce אפילו?


----------



## cfu507

אדם said:


> בסדר. תודה רבה.​
> How do you pronounce אפילו?


 
a'fi'lu


----------



## אדם

בסדר, תודה רבה cfu. ​


----------



## Le Bélier

cfu507 said:


> You can say זה אף לא טוב but it sounds like you are old man, from the 50s.
> זה אפילו לא טוב - is better and more modern.




Is this true for all uses of אף?  I ask because part of my Hebrew studies is with a software program that is supposedly very current, and in one of the lessons, אף לא אהת was used for _not even one_.  I don't remember the exact phrase, but it was something like אף לא אהת מנשים מצביע.


----------



## Nunty

No, אף is still used today in some phrases in a higher register and also in certain set phrases such as אף אחד or אף-עך-פי-כן.

You example would seem to belong to the "higher register" group, but I think there may a transcription error in your post. If you want to say "not even one of the women votes" it would be אף לא א*ח*ת מ*ה*נשים מצביע*ה*. But maybe it's something else, and I'm still asleep.


----------



## cfu507

אף אחת and אף אחד are phrases which mean nobody (no one). For example: אף אחד לא ישבור אותי.
אף מכונית לא עצרה לי לטרמפ - no car (like no-body)

אף פעם means never, you can't replace the word אף with אפילו.

אף על פי כן is also a phrases which means nevertheless, you can't replace the word אף with אפילו.

In other context, אף instead of אפילו would be considered as high register. Nun-Translator's example is good, but I would say אף אחת מהנשים לא הצביעה


----------



## Nunty

cfu507 said:


> In other context, אף instead of אפילו would be considered as high register. Nun-Translator's example is good, but I would say אף אחת מהנשים לא הצביעה



Thanks, but not my example. I was trying to understand Le Bélier's example, which seems to be in the present tense ("votes"), but I'm not 100% of what he means.


----------



## cfu507

You are right, Nun-Translator. 
Now I see what you mean. I should have written in my suggestion:
אף אחת מהנשים לא *מ*צביעה

I still can't find an example with אף (not as part of a phrase). Thanks


----------



## Le Bélier

Nun-Translator said:


> Thanks, but not my example. I was trying to understand Le Bélier's example, which seems to be in the present tense ("votes"), but I'm not 100% of what he means.



That's what happens when I don't consult my study notes which, of course, I have now done.  The phrase was אף אחת מהנשים לו מצביעה., which fits with cfu507 was writing about אף אחת.  The translation was _"None of the two women are pointing."_ 

Nice to see you back on the forum. 

And thanks, too, cfu507.  More things to add to my vocabulary list.


----------



## cfu507

Here is an example with אף when you can relace it with אפילו:
ביקרתי אתמול במוזיאון חיל האוויר ואף נהנתי
ביקרתי אתמול במוזיאון חיל האוויר ואפילו נהנתי
The first sentence is in higher register.


----------

